# Right age to get another puppy?



## LauraWatson (Apr 14, 2014)

I was wondering what people consider to be the right age of a dog before bringing a new puppy into the house?
Recently my family lost out beautiful Sandie and the house feels so empty and unbearable without her. In no way am I wanting a replacement but I know life will be a lot better with a new golden retriever to love and look after. Hopefully we will be getting one in early July. At first I was hoping to get two litter mates but all the breeders I've spoken to say this is a bad idea and so I've ruled it out. I definitely want 2 dogs at some point within the near-ish future as I think it would be wonderful to watch them grow up and become friends. 
Is there a certain age gap that there should be between dogs before getting another? Any advice and information about people's experiences of this situation would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think minimum of two years old is ideal for me. It's different for each family and for each dog, but I feel like by two years old, your older dog is house trained and has learned at least the basic obedience skills. This makes for an easier time training the puppy since your older dog doesn't need intense training as well, and can help "teach." I plan on spacing them about five years apart, to give myself enough time between to hopefully save myself from losing two too closely. I know it's no guarantee, but I like to think it will work out lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

If I were to ever get another dog, it wouldn't really depend on age, but the personality of my current dog. Maverick has an "old soul" and is much more mellow than any other golden I've seen. He's a little over 2 now and I would feel comfortable bringing in another puppy if I had the space, but I felt the same when he was 1. I'd think he'd be a good "big brother", so hopefully one day I can get another dog or puppy.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine are 14 months apart. They are inseparable now and the best of friends, although the first 6 months together was a hard time because Bear is a big guy who plays hard, and there was a real concern that he would hurt Stormy in play. When she got bigger it was so much easier. Now there's not a worry. They have free roam of the house together when I'm at work, and they are brilliant company for each other. Bear was 16 months old when Stormy came along, and he was really just a giant puppy himself which was challenging, exhausting. But no regrets, it all turned out beautifully.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Having had two dogs 2 years apart and both dying within 9 months of each other, I personally will try to wait at least 4 years before adding another pup to my now almost 6 months old golden. The heart ache is just too much with dogs that are too close together in age. But that is just my personal preference. 
And I am sorry for you loss and excited for you getting a puppy this summer.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Had you considered rescuing an older dog and then getting on a waiting list for a puppy? This will give you an age split, and older dog a wonderful home and a mentor when the new puppy comes. Since puppies from good breeders take a bit of a wait usually between 4-12 months here in the states that would give you a good amount of time to get your new older dog settled, bonded and to a few classes so when the puppy comes you will have a good doggie mentor which I have found makes life with a puppy quite a bit easier.

If you want to go the puppy route, I agree it depends on the first dog but usually somewhere between 8 months for the calm Old soul type and 20 months for the puppy at heart type.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I like to space mine out 1-2 years, but prefer 2 years. I have 4 ages 1, 2.5, 6 and 7 plus I am getting a puppy this summer. It really depends on the dog though and how far along they are in training before I bring in a new pup. I will keep doing the puppy every year or two for a long time, it just works well for me and I need a lot of dogs.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

LJack said:


> Had you considered rescuing an older dog and then getting on a waiting list for a puppy? This will give you an age split, and older dog a wonderful home and a mentor when the new puppy comes. Since puppies from good breeders take a bit of a wait usually between 4-12 months here in the states that would give you a good amount of time to get your new older dog settled, bonded and to a few classes so when the puppy comes you will have a good doggie mentor which I have found makes life with a puppy quite a bit easier.


I second this.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I brought home my golden puppy, Flynn, when my roommate's lab, Bauer, was a highly exuberant 9 month old and already weighing 75 pounds. He did not know the meaning of "gentle" play or how to back off when Flynn had had enough, so initially they had to be separated 80-90% of the time with only short amounts of highly supervised play. I literally had to hover over them ready to jump in at a seconds notice if Bauer got too rough. Flynn is now almost 4 months old and about 25 pounds. They are starting to play really well together now that Flynn can kind of hold his own, but he has a much calmer demeanor than Bauer so is always 'done' before Bauer is ready. The only thing Bauer 'teaches' Flynn is bad habits as he is a typical naughty teenage puppy. 

To do all over again I would have seriously considered waiting until Bauer was at least out of the teenage phase. I do agree with the above posters, however, it could make a huge difference depending on personalities. If the roles were reversed and my calm cuddly Flynn was the older puppy I think it would have been a completely different story!

THEN: Flynn 7 weeks, Bauer 9 months
Flynn meeting Bauer on his first day home 









Hiding from Bauer









NOW: Flynn 3 1/2 months, Bauer 11 months, starting to be buds!
Sharing a Himalayan chew









Waiting for mom to throw the toy to fetch











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Laura,
Sorry about your recent loss, they are such special friends, we miss them so much when we lose them. 

My wife and I have been exactly where you are, and we have found the best healing for us was to get a new golden, not as a replacement, but as a new found love and focus. It really works well for us...except we got a bit carried away and now have three wonderful Goldens. Maddie girl (10yrs, just had a cancer removed, real scary), Spirit boy (7yrs) and Foxy girl (15mo)....

We got Spriit after we lost one of our males, I wish we had waited for about 4-5 years so that it would be less likely to have an ill dog or loss of one close together. Also I would get a female first and a male second as the 4-5 year old female, even if spade, mothers the new pup and they get along very well. Not that we had problems with our male with the new pup, but he was much slower to warm up to our new girl. 

That's my experience, but I will say having more than one is really fun, if you have the energy and time for it...

Good Luck


----------



## LauraWatson (Apr 14, 2014)

LJack said:


> Had you considered rescuing an older dog and then getting on a waiting list for a puppy? This will give you an age split, and older dog a wonderful home and a mentor when the new puppy comes. Since puppies from good breeders take a bit of a wait usually between 4-12 months here in the states that would give you a good amount of time to get your new older dog settled, bonded and to a few classes so when the puppy comes you will have a good doggie mentor which I have found makes life with a puppy quite a bit easier.
> 
> If you want to go the puppy route, I agree it depends on the first dog but usually somewhere between 8 months for the calm Old soul type and 20 months for the puppy at heart type.


I personally would love to adopt a rescue dog however the rest of my family do not feel the same (I don't understand why). I think that would be a really great idea with the age gap and at the same time giving a loving home to a dog in desperate need of one. I'm going to try and convince my family that this would be a good option but if they do not agree then definitely at some point in the future I plan to adopt rescue dogs when I have a house of my own haha!


----------



## LauraWatson (Apr 14, 2014)

thank you all so much for your replies! I really do appreciate the advice that has been given  definitely feel reassured that eventually having 2 dogs is the best option but I think I will give it some time before getting another one or at least see how calm/crazy this first puppy will turn out! haha


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

LauraWatson said:


> thank you all so much for your replies! I really do appreciate the advice that has been given  definitely feel reassured that eventually having 2 dogs is the best option but I think I will give it some time before getting another one or at least see how calm/crazy this first puppy will turn out! haha


 For the first time in my life I have two dogs, and now probably wouldn't have it any other way.

That said, mine are 10 months apart, and I got them both as 7-8 week old puppies. In retrospect, I should have waited longer, as I think the advise you have gotten here of 2-4 years apart is good. It was a rough go of it for me in the beginning. Raising a "teenager" and a "toddler" at the same time. It seems a lot of the training we had done with Maya had to be redone, because she was mimicking Payton's puppy behavior. I also worry about having two seniors at the same time  The thought of losing one of them, much less both in a short period of time is something I don't want to even think about......

I would definitely consider a rescue, taking into account a good age difference. I have done both--puppies and rescue golden's. It took me awhile to convince hubby to consider a rescue, but it turned out to be a wonderful experience for us. Good luck!


----------

